# ZOMG FELIKS ZEMEDEGS LOVES JUSTIN BIEBER



## chinesed00d (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O4v9tfSCaHg

WTF. HE LOVES JUSTIN BIEBER?


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 12, 2010)

Guys..."Gay marriage is not ok...I mean I don't have anything against gays...but gay marriage is not ok." He reminds me of that video. And lol.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 12, 2010)

As a computer nerd myself, I have to say, his claims of what he will do if the sites arent taken down, his connections, what he can do..is total and utter ********. Empty threats that can not be backed up at all


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

OMFG. It ISSSSSSSS Feliks.


----------



## chinesed00d (Oct 12, 2010)

ZOMG FELIKS IS A HAX0000RRRRR 
 Seriously. scary. looks. exactly. like. feliks.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

I really want to punch that kid in the face right now. Literally one of the stupidest people on YouTube I've ever seen. Brings back memories or Chris Crocker's Britney Spears video.


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2010)

Lolol wtf


----------



## chinesed00d (Oct 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lolol wtf


 
HAI.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lolol wtf


 
You didn't think anyone was recording your drunken rants, did you?
WELL WE CAN TRACK YOUR IP ADDRESS TOO AND OUR UNCLES WORK FOR THE FCC SO WE'RE GOING TO GIVE YOU A CRIMINAL RECORD.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 12, 2010)

ZOMG RANDOM KIDS ON FORUMS CREATE DUMB AND USELESS THREADS

Feliks doesn't even have braces.


----------



## chinesed00d (Oct 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ZOMG RANDOM KIDS ON FORUMS CREATE DUMB AND USELESS THREADS
> 
> Feliks doesn't even have braces.


 
lolwut? Yea, he has braces. Look at his WCA Pic.


----------



## Samania (Oct 12, 2010)

YEAHH LETS DESTROOOYY BEIBER HATEERRSS. 

All this guy is missing is the accent.
And I'm totally buying Justin Bieber Nail poilish <3


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 12, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> lolwut? Yea, he has braces. Look at his WCA Pic.


 
No.


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2010)

I used to.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-qZlLNQB_0


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-qZlLNQB_0


LOL
I wonder if the kid parents knows about what hes doing. I agree with him in some matters although I don't like Justin Bieber but making Idle threats like that and if he does proceed with what he is saying he could get into serious trouble. Worse then what the the bieber haters could. And what he saying sounds exactly the same thing a stalker would say.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Feliks Zemdegs(it IS Feliks in the vid ) and Jessi Slaugther in family? O______o


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol, way to get his uncle sacked.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 12, 2010)

LULZ!




Strong troll feed.
He does look like Feliks! XD


----------



## Lorken (Oct 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Brings back memories or Chris Crocker's Britney Spears video.


 
LOL. It's true.


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 12, 2010)

Just a troll who wishes he and his video will get as popular as Chris Crocker and his 'Leave Britney Alone' video. :fp

edit: Oh and I am literally rolling on the floor laughing at his DDoS threats.
This kid surely looks like he's got a whole botnet at his fingertips ready to blast any server down.[/sarcasm]

SO HERA SI TEH DAAL JUSTIN BEIBR UM H8RS U HAEV FOURTEN DAYS 2 TAEK DOWN AL TEH GROUPS GEAERD 2WARDS HATNG JUSTIN!!!!1!!!1


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 12, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> lolwut? Yea, he has braces. Look at his WCA Pic.


 


fazrulz said:


> I used to.



Yes people, you get them removed after about 2 years.

When I first saw this video, I thought he just would have mentioned Faz in it or something, then I realised it was supposed to look like him. :fp


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 12, 2010)

not look like or sound like faz


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 12, 2010)

As his dad I can say for certain that this person does not look at all like my son.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty pointless thread, since noone here knows who Feliks Zem*e*degs is...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know fazdad...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2010)

This boy makes me feel ill.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm, my daughters both hate Justin Bieber but they think Feliks is cool -- I brought them up with a sense of right and wrong!


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

Fake


----------



## Khartaras (Oct 12, 2010)

2 comments written live on the video. seriously. Go read my comments.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL. (Btw just to warn you a mod's gonna warn you for "spam" like title) 

EDIT: After analysing his video and account (LOL) I realised this is fake and gay.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ya dun goof'd, ferikz.


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

lmao what a troll


----------



## Logan (Oct 13, 2010)

I like this one even more. 




Love the part about 4Chan lolol.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2010)

Script kiddie.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 13, 2010)

Logan said:


> I like this one even more.
> ...
> Love the part about 4Chan lolol.


 
Before clicking the video, I /actually/ thought it was Faz on the still image. This led me to a great idea: Faz should post a video about this.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 13, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Before clicking the video, I /actually/ thought it was Faz on the still image. This led me to a great idea: Faz should post a video about this.


 
I dunno if that's a good idea. He's a MAJOR COMPUTER HAXOR!!!


----------



## EricReese (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont like Justin Bieber but I don't care if people listen to him. But his videos where is he blatantly lying about what he can "do" to "us" is just pissing me off. Lol @ him saying he can block the entire USA from gettin to 4chan. Rofl


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol @ his likes.
Btw he has arrested two people!!!!!!!


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Lol @ him saying he can block the entire USA from gettin to 4chan. Rofl



If that ever happens the will be a INTERWEBZ REVOLUTION!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

They can't catch me, bro
I'm behind too many Boxxies.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

he doesn't know how much damage 4chan can do

not that i like them or anything


----------



## EricReese (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess he hasn't heard of that one girl recently with her father. I forget the exact situation. I used to know. Right now all I remember is that one video of her crying with her dad yelling at the web cam


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I guess he hasn't heard of that one girl recently with her father.



Yeah that must be the reason he mentioned her name :fp


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2010)

Lolol...when a jb hater that can get IP's and go into other people's comps (which is not hard at all) sees the vid, I bet this guys harddrive is going to be sweeped...lol...


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll admit I cried and stuff


----------



## EricReese (Oct 13, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Yeah that must be the reason he mentioned her name :fp


 
Oh, that was her? Didn't really look into it. My bad


----------



## EricReese (Oct 14, 2010)

Watch the video from like 3:40 onward.



> and you dont wanna do that. u dont wanna step. u dont wanna step..on that step



Epic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 14, 2010)

He dun goofed


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2010)

me said:


> And suddenly, OVER 9,000 new Justin Bieber hate groups rise.
> 
> Ever heard of a troll?



HE'S CLIMBIN IN YO BROWSER
HE'S GETTIN YO IP
TRYNA HACK YOU
SO YOU NEED TO PRIVATE BROWSE
FIREWALL
PRIVATE BROWSE
FIREWALL
PRIVATE BROWSE
FIREWALL
AND HIDE YOUR PASSWORDS
CUZ THEY HACKIN ERRBODY OUT HERE


----------



## Logan (Oct 14, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> HE'S CLIMBIN IN YO BROWSER
> HE'S GETTIN YO IP
> TRYNA HACK YOU
> SO YOU NEED TO PRIVATE BROWSE
> ...


 
This post contains excessive amounts of win.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 14, 2010)

Logan said:


> This post contains excessive amounts of win.


 
An unhealthy amount of win*


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol sorry to bump but I just had to say this:
The kid got hacked, and someone leaked HIS adress, phone # and stuff on youtube lolololol


----------



## EricReese (Oct 22, 2010)

Why do I suspect 4chan?

also...proof of this?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Joker said:


> Lol sorry to bump but I just had to say this:
> The kid got hacked, and someone leaked HIS adress, phone # and stuff on youtube lolololol





Spoiler



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

etc.

Lol.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Why do I suspect 4chan?
> 
> also...proof of this?


 
Proof of what?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 22, 2010)

Proof that he got hacked??


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Proof that he got hacked??


 
People said they have been prank calling him with the info the hacker got. But other than that, no real "proof".

His info is in the comments on some of his vids/the responses.


----------

